# Craftsman Weedwacker Bump/Feed Trouble



## Top Cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello everyone!, This is my first post, I must say I enjoy this forum, very helpful ! I need to troubleshoot my bump & feed, I have the model #316.798221, the line will not advance,this trimmer has been trouble free for me for several years, so I know how to refill the line spool, I rev up the engine to bump/feed and nothing happends. It seems like I have to tilt the bumphead on it's side to make it work ?. What is the general maintence to 
make this work. I have never replace any of the parts (line spool,spring,knob)the only thing I have done was clean out the grass particles. Thanks !


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the movement of the spool is free, the spring is in good shape, and no eyelets are missing, you may just need to replace the spool or housing.... they do wear with use. If you press on the bump knob while pulling on the string (with the engine off of course), does the string advance?


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Top Dog for your reply! I had just finish mowing and trimming the yard. To answer your reply I tried to push up on the bump knob and the spool would go to the lock position. The only way I could advance the string would be to turn the spool and then pull out the string serveral times until I get the require lenght. So I guess I go to Sears.com and order a new spool and bump knob, Thanks Top Dog !, You are the Man !!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be that the housing is wore also. Not easy to tell without seeing/feeling it. If the bump knob is not wore out (bolt showing in the middle) it shouldn't need to be replaced.


----------

